# Suggestions: Handheld GPS/Plotter



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

I am in the market for a really good handheld GPS / Plotter. 

I have been reading about the Garmin GPSmap 76Cx and it would appear to do all I want at a good price.

But.... then I read that it comes with charts for only a single tiny little area and all additional regions must be unlocked at $116 each. Now, if the regions were very large that would seem ok but from what I understand it would costs many thousands of dollars just to get full charts for the Eastern US and Caribbean. 

My plans are this stage will be to have a full size chart plotter, a notebook PC with charting software and 2 handheld GPS's one of which I would like to be as full featured as is possible. 

Ideas... suggestions ?


Terry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Terry-

You'd be better off finding an older, discontinued Garmin like the 192C. This model has a much larger screen and has all the US Coastal charts built-into the unit. I'd imagine it wouldn't be that much more than the Garmin GPSMap 76Cx, which is a more expensive handheld. The GPSMap 76Cx is about $300... and you can probably get the 192C for $400 or so. 

If you want a newer model, get a GPSMap 440, which is about $500. If you got the 76Cx and two sets of charts, you'd have spent the same amount of money but have fewer charts and a much smaller screen.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

GPSmap 478 for about $800 has ALL the coastal us charts included... it also has all the US roads, so you can use it in the car.

Ed


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the GPSmap 478 alot..... BUT:

We are looking to bring our boat back from the USVI to Savannah GA in late May. The GPSmap 478 comes with US coastal charts only. In order to have coverage for the USVI, Southern Bahamas and Northern Bahamas I would have to purchase 3 additional chart cards at over $200 each. So now the $750 GPSmap 478 solution actually costs over $1500.

Garmin: Cartography - BlueChart g2 - Caribbean & Central America Regular

Terry


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

You might look at the new Garmin Colorado. The 400C has all of the coastal maps preloaded, and the 400i is inland waterways. You can then add additional BlueChart maps, or land maps, via an SD slot. It has a nice big screen and is waterproof. I'm picking one up this weekend.


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

What are the new Colorado units going for?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've got an older GPSMAP 76S -with BlueChart. Black and white screen -works pretty well with the charts - except for the re-fresh time when zooming in or out - very slow. For the most part, not a problem. But during the "are we in the channel or not?" or "how far to the next mark?" conversations, it isn't the unit to have. 

So...think about what you want the unit for and consider whether re-fresh times might matter to you or not.


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

Are there ANY of the portable units that give good coverage of the US east coast and caribbean without having to spend $1000+ just on additional chart cards?

From what I can tell, ALL of the Garmin units would require this.



Terry


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Terry - I'm fairly sure you could get the Colorado with all the trimmings for under $1k. Call Garmin tech support and they can give you the exact coverage. The 400C is about $520 at Defender with the Warehouse Sale going on right now. I think it's supposed to have the WHOLE coastal US in it, but I don't know at what detail...


----------



## bushrat (Aug 24, 2007)

Not bad if it's good to go. Garmin auto units are sure getting more affordable. Hopefully it spills over into their other product lines. These will probably be a good deal too....next year. For the money I get blown away with the technology of my 60c with Blue Chart and Topo Canada every time I use it. The cards sure improve on the PITA of using the cds.


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

Good advice on calling Garmin tech, will do that Monday. 

What I am looking for is a good short term primary GPS/Plotter that is portable, easy to use, expandable to incorporate depth and other inputs, reliable and good on land as well as the boat. Ultimately we will have a larger and more comprehensive plotter solution and whatever we buy now will become a backup.

I lean toward Raymarine when it comes to the full size / full feature plotters and it would be sweet if whatever we bought now used the same chart cards and such (and if the PC charting software did the same). But I guess thats not absolutely critical.


Terry


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Tspringer said:


> I like the GPSmap 478 alot..... BUT:
> 
> We are looking to bring our boat back from the USVI to Savannah GA in late May. The GPSmap 478 comes with US coastal charts only. In order to have coverage for the USVI, Southern Bahamas and Northern Bahamas I would have to purchase 3 additional chart cards at over $200 each. So now the $750 GPSmap 478 solution actually costs over $1500.


True... You could, however, use a memory card, and load the appropriate charts into it. However, I don't believe that there would be a real cost savings. These things are like razors... Mfr's. should give them away for the money they make on the charts and accessories.

I didn't know that your objective was more than US Coast...

I'll tell ya, another frustration that I have with the units with all charts built in, is that you cannot update the charts. (or *I* don't know how to do it, if you can).  At some point in the future (2-3yrs), I'm going to have to buy something else because the built in charts will be out of date, and the cost for Garmin charts is ridiculous.  If anyone has any constructive suggestions here, I'd appreciate hearing (reading?) them.

Ed


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I have a Lowrance iFinder H2O that cost about $140. A NauticPath card with charts for all the US coasts, Alaska, Hawaii, Great Lakes, and portions of the Caribbean is another $60 or so. A unit with a color screen is another $100 or so. I think that may be the lowest cost handheld with a complete set of charts.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

*user review of GPSmap 76CSx*

i thought i'd give a user review of the Garmin GPSmap 76CSx since i've got so much useful info out of Sailnet but havent had much of a chance to return the favours.

I bought it at westmarine in early january 2008 as part of a promotion/sale (for some reason it is currently well over $100 more than what i paid). I have used it in the BVIs chartering in february and as a backup to my cockpit-mounted Garmin GPSmap 545 unit in coastal waters of British Columbia, where i live & sail. i previosuly used a small garmin GPS without charts/maps/fancy display as my backup.

i used it as my main navigation tool in the BVIs (since the footloose boat's chartplotter was a chartplotter in name only and the paper charts they provided looked like they came from the a paper placemat from macdonalds) and it really came through with flying colours. in BC i have been comparing it with the 545, and to be honest i like the useability of the smaller 76CSx better.

the 76CSx is different from the 76CS by the addition of altimiter/barometer and electronic compas. The unit is a bit big for a handheld 2.7" x 6.2" x 1.2" (50-70% larger than my smart phone)

It has 6 user configurable pages - 
1. satellite - detection/signal strength/position
2. trip computer - where most of your user selectable info is displayed
3. Map page
4. compas page with additional user selectable/configurable numerical display boxes.
5. Altimiter/barometer page with graphical chart of altitude vs distance.
6. main menu - for selecting other functions

PROS:
- battery life is sufficient and uses two AAs (cheap)
- quite easy to use, reasonably intuitive
- has flexible, user configurable pages - very handy - can easily configure both type and format of displayed info.
- almost as many extra features as my 545, eg anchor drag, VMG/time & dist to destination etc, depth alarm, tides/currents, 
- extremely fast to obtain a lock/fix when turned on - its quite impressive really - much faster than the 545.
- don't know much about GPS antennas and accuracy, but seems as accurate as the 545 (granted, i do not uses an extrenal antenna)
- is apparently not only waterproof (and it got _soaked_ one day in the BVIs w/o problem) but also bouyant, though i have not had cause to test this second feature. i can also tell you that it is impervious to beer and red-wine.
- has altimiter (hopefully not a necessary feature for marine use) and a barometer (which is useful).
- electronic compas.
- waypoints are easier to use than my 545

CONS:
- attachment for lanyard isnt great
- for the size of the unit, the screen could be a bit larger
- resolution (180 x 240) isnt nearly as good as my smartphone/pda, which is a smaller unit.
- the screen brightness is user adjustable, of course, and is reasonably bright, but my cell phone/pda screen is much brighter - however, this is mitigated by the fact that in direct sunlight you can view it front lit by the sun.
- chart prices - it came with one unlock code which i used for the carribean. since i'm in canada none of the garmin products come preloaded with any of our charts - i did spend about $120 on west coast canada and charts. but i find that they do cover quite a wide area - all of the west coast of canada from puget sound to alaska and all of the carribean from including the southern half of florida to including the north coast of south america, both the large and small scale charts for all of these areas are included and while i wasnt thrilled about the price, i am 100% certain that buying all of the paper charts for these areas would be an order of magnitude more expensive.

overall i'm very happy with the purchase, though i hope the follow up model will have a larger, higher resolution display and better lanyard attachment.

see many reviews at:

GPS Tracklog: Garmin GPSMAP 76CSx review


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

ArgleBagle - I'm pretty sure the follow up model is the recently released Garmin Colorado we mentioned above.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

you may be right about it being the replacement, i dont know, though it is considerably more expensive, is not bouyant, has a similar sized screen (though higher resolution) and both are being marketed concurrently. i agree it looks like a lovely unit, though, i have just not used it to.

cheers


----------



## jpscontractor (Oct 26, 2006)

*GPS/Plotter*

How about a laptop, SeaClear software and NOAA raster charts-software and charts free, and updated as often as you like. I'm about to try that. I like the SeaClear software, just need to add a puck GPS receiver by Globalsat or Garmin. Anyone had experience with either the Garmin or the newer Globalsat BU353?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Usually I am gung ho on the Garmin stuff as I've been moost happy with all of my products from them over the years. I was intrigued by JimsCal report on the Lowrance h2o unit given the request for a hand held with full mapping for the USA and Caribe. 
It looks like you can get one of these color units for $222 plus $109 bucks for ALL USA and Bahamas charts...and another $200 bucks for the Caribbean charts...with Euro and other parts of the world charts available as well. 

Looking at the comparative specs for the unit and the pricing...it looks like a heck of a value for many boaters not interested in a full blown fixed plotter. 
Jim...you seem to have better prices than I have found on the mapping....where?!!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> I'll tell ya, another frustration that I have with the units with all charts built in, is that you cannot update the charts. (or *I* don't know how to do it, if you can).  At some point in the future (2-3yrs), I'm going to have to buy something else because the built in charts will be out of date, and the cost for Garmin charts is ridiculous.  If anyone has any constructive suggestions here, I'd appreciate hearing (reading?) them.
> 
> Ed


Not long ago I got an email from Garmin telling about an upgrade for charts I can get for my 3210 plotter, but after looking at the list of the charts that had been upgraded, I decided to not upgrade yet...none of the upgrades were in areas that I would want at the moment.

One way the upgrades work is by paying for the upgrades that they put on a data card (they put a deposit on the data card in case you keep it), then upload that data card to the plotter, then send back the data card and they return the deposit....pretty simple really.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Jim...you seem to have better prices than I have found on the mapping....where?!!


I got my Nauticpath USA card from Defender. Cost was $59.99 in December 2006.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

thanks Jim...they are 3 bucks less now! but that is the only chart they carry for it. Sailnet has them beat by 5 bucks on the GPSunit.


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

For the Lowrance H2Oc unit, if you want all the marine charts to cover the entire US and the Caribbean it would appear that this would give the US:

http://shop.sailnet.com/product_info.php/products_id/46335?search=1&category=Charts|pixel_trans.gif


But what about chart coverage for the rest of the Caribbean? I cannot find any additional chart packages or cartridges for the Caribbean? 

Also, are there other charts that can be used? Thinking several years down the road, is it possible to get charts for the South Pacific?

Thanks! I am leaning toward this Lowrance unit.



Terry


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

The newer Lowrance units (inluding the iFinder units) take both their own Nauticpath chart cards plus the Navionics charts on an SD card. So that gives you plenty of choices. There is a Lowrance Nauticpath Caribbean card that covers the entire area that lists for $200. See info on the Lowrance website under the international maps.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Terry...here's the link for the caribe charts on the Lowrance site. You can buy them there.
NauthicPath International Marine Electronic Charts -- Lowrance


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, don't know why I couldnt find that!

Hmmmmmmm if I recall correctly, the Raymarine full function chart plotters like the sweet new E series also uses Navionics charts. Does that mean that the same charts would use on both this Lowrance hand held and the bigger Raymarine plotters? If so that would be a bonus.

How would you go about using Navionics charts? I guess I am not clear on what the SD card is or how it differs from the Nauticpath card? Same thing, different brand?


Another question..... It seems the Lowrance H2OC comes a couple of different ways, the base unit or the "Plus MMC Card Reader Topo CD" this option costs $100 more and apparently lets you make maps and use a Cd and such.... is it worth it?
Thanks!


Terry


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nauticpath is not Navionics but Navionics charts can be used with the H2O's if you do a software update. Navionics charts are expensive and good...but you have no need of them for your plans.
I would not get the plus kit unless you want to work routes etc on PC and then transfer to the GPS or use the Navionics charts. 
FYI...Instructions for downloading the Navionics update to a color H2O are here:
Lowrance -- Downloads -- iFINDER H2O C Update


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

An SD card is "Secure Digital", a standard format for memory cards. Most common use is in digital cameras. Nauticpath is Lowrance's name for its own chart memory cards (in SD format). Navionics sells chart cartridges (in several memory card formats, including SD) that work in the GPS/chartplotters of several manufacturers (including Lowrance and Raymarine).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, the 76CS and 76CSx differ because the 76CSx has the memory card slot and the newer SIRF III chipset.

The 76CSx differs from the 76Cx which has the memory card slot but not the altimeter/compass. The S in 76CSx stands for Sensors IIRC... If you're going to post a review... try and get the facts right... 



ArgleBargle said:


> i thought i'd give a user review of the Garmin GPSmap 76CSx since i've got so much useful info out of Sailnet but havent had much of a chance to return the favours.
> 
> I bought it at westmarine in early january 2008 as part of a promotion/sale (for some reason it is currently well over $100 more than what i paid). I have used it in the BVIs chartering in february and as a backup to my cockpit-mounted Garmin GPSmap 545 unit in coastal waters of British Columbia, where i live & sail. i previosuly used a small garmin GPS without charts/maps/fancy display as my backup.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

yes, you are correct. I guess i wrote CS instead of C. sorry for the extra "S"

i suppose that may deserve your remarkably rude response. 

thank you


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I am still very fond of my Garmin eTrex Vista, it can carry charts, has good resolution (pixels are more important than screen size with a hand held), baro, fluxgate compass, it takes BlueCharts (but I don't) and most important, it fits in my pocket, to take home and download the week's tracks, or to go dinghy wandering, or ashore. Plus it drives a PC with chart software.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

ArgleBargle said:


> yes, you are correct. I guess i wrote CS instead of C. sorry for the extra "S"
> 
> i suppose that may deserve your remarkably rude response.
> 
> ...


One more thing, I have the GPS MAP76CS and it does in fact have the Altimeter/Barometer and electronic compass.
And now that it is discontinued can be picked up on the cheap. 
You can load the bluecharts onto two different units so they will be good on your new Garmin unit when you buy one.
The 76 series are nice little units but the screen is a bit small, resolution is fine and refresh is fine also. I use mine in the PNW and I had to buy two regions to cover both sides of the 49th, what a rip off. I still like the unit and have used it three years now but I plan to get something with a bigger screen in the future.


----------



## merttan (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a Lowrance Go2 unit the cheapest and simpliest handheld unit you can get... I just bought a Garmin GPSMap 76 to connect to the vhf to use the dsc... I like lowrance since it has a really detailed marine mapping, including nuns and cans, anchorages, detailed land formations... BUT it's sloooowwww...... The GPSMap has the simple base map which can be enhanced by bluechart chips which are about $100 yet has fast refreshing and reception capabilities... I sail in LIS and use the paper charts and navaids... 
I'd recommend going with a mounted unit that comes with marine charts...Such as Garmin... If you are going to be out there, at least be there safe... I'd not recommend color screens since the difference is mostly about seriously lowered battery life... 18 hrs vs. 8hrs...
Consider the unit price+chart prices+reliability before getting a cheap unit to pay lots later for the charts...


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

merttan said:


> I'd not recommend color screens since the difference is mostly about seriously lowered battery life... 18 hrs vs. 8hrs...
> Consider the unit price+chart prices+reliability before getting a cheap unit to pay lots later for the charts...


If you use a cigarette adapter for the GPS (and have the plug for the adapter), you can run the GPS as long as you house batteries will.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

JiffyLube said:


> If you use a cigarette adapter for the GPS (and have the plug for the adapter), you can run the GPS as long as you house batteries will.


Another plus to the Lowrance iFinder H2O units - they come with a cigarette power adapter. The competition charges $20 to $40 extra for one.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

It would be great if those with prdduct review/suggestions could post those on the Product Review Sticky at the top of this forum:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/38695-product-reviews-5.html

We are trying to kick off a review thread. If it turns out to be succesful, I may check into expanding it beyond what it is.

- CD


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

I am examining the various options for a handheld GPS/Plotter device that I intend to use on different charter boats (since I don't have a boat of my own (yet)). The Garmin Colorado looks to be the latest and greatest, but my concern and question is about the maps it uses. It comes with preloaded charts of the US Coast and has an SD slot. Would that slot permit use of other charts like Navionics? What about good old NOAA electronic charts. I can use them on my macBook with MacENC, but is it possible for the Garmin Colorado to read them as well? Hope this makes sense? Thanks in advance for your comments.
Sail on, safely!
Bob


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm in agreement with Jimcal. I have had a Lorance H2oc for two seasons now this will be my 3rd. Very easy to use, color screen is easily seen in bright sun, has all the info you need.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

BobMCD...garmin only on the charts. Doesn't appear that the Colorado is particularly aimed at the marine market. Unless you need the wireless send capability it seems loaded with non-marine stuff and more difficult to use than the 76 series.


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

*Handheld GPS*

Thanks, Camaraderie, for the tips. I'll keep on looking. The Colorado 400 C is appealing due to its large screen.
Bon vent!
Bob


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Cam - the Colorado does have the massive advantage of much higher screen resolution. The 400c comes / works with Blue Charts but with limited capability - whatever that actually means. But it's an expensive beast.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yup...definitely higher rez and slightly bigger screen. On the other hand...it doesn't float!


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I try to avoid swimming with my Vista (the Garmin not the MS)

Attaching a float might help recover it, since it they are both equally waterproof.

All nice machines, I get tempted just looking at Garmin's stuff.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

After speaking with Garmin development, the Colorado was designed to be a multipurpose platform for both land and water activities. The 400i and 400c are preloaded with either inland waterways or coastal waterways (which also include places like Lake Champlain), and the SD slot can be used to add extra maps. I'm picking up a 400c with CityGuide so I can use it for both an on-the-water backup and also for geocaching. I'll post a review once I get it. I've played with them at the store, and I believe the software is simpler and more navigable than the 76 series.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Price Data point.

I've picked up the 76Cx by Garmin and the Blue Chart CD ROM (1 unlock code).

I bought it today at West.
Please don't post better prices here.. I won't sleep.. heh 

Price: $413.38

craig

EDIT: for the record I own the Garmin 478C and love it.. that's why I went with the 76Cx for Dad. Menu's and such are similar. (Now what do I get Mom for Mother's day?????)


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

/\/\ You didn't want to order online?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Are you sure? Price here is:




*GARMIN MAPSOURCE BLUECHART AMERICAS CD ROM V9.5* 
*$102.36*



*GARMIN GPSMAP 76CX COLOR HANDHELD GPS*

*$276.90

*


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

See? 

Great.. Thanks for nuttin...!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jes trying to keep this place in business and have some fun with ya...sleep well, knowing you've made your contribution to the WM annual executive suite Xmas party fund!!


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

Still looking for that ideal handheld GPS. The Garmin 76 series seems to be in favor, but what about their 60 series. It seems to be aimed more at land based work, but apart from not being able to float, seems almost the same as the 76s. The new Colorado models still look nice, but a lot more money. Comments/advice most welcome.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You could also get a Garmin GPSMap 478 and have a much larger screen and all the US Coastal charts pre-loaded...although it is a bit bigger than a "handheld".


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

Agreed that the larger screen is a big advantage, but I am looking for a truly portable unit that I can use on any boat and possibly on land, too. In another forum one person reported trying the Colorado, but returned it since he says it has to be held in a horizontal position to operate correctly. This sounds pretty strange. Anyone else have experience with Colorado?


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not really sure what you mean by horizontal position. I don't own a Colorado but I played with one at the store for a while. I didn't note that issue at all.

The only thing I know about is that units with an electronic compass need to be calibrated and held level to give a correct heading. However, most units switch from the electronic compass to GPS based headings at a fairly low speed (user settable).

Perhaps go out and play with one at a local store to get a feel for it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The 478 can be used on land and is truly a portable...since it has an integrated battery. Unlike some units, it can be used for both on-water and terrestrial navigation purposes, and is pre-loaded with the street maps for the USA and the US Coastal water charts as well.



bobmcd said:


> Agreed that the larger screen is a big advantage, but I am looking for a truly portable unit that I can use on any boat and possibly on land, too. In another forum one person reported trying the Colorado, but returned it since he says it has to be held in a horizontal position to operate correctly. This sounds pretty strange. Anyone else have experience with Colorado?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> The 478 can be used on land and is truly a portable...since it has an integrated battery. Unlike some units, it can be used for both on-water and terrestrial navigation purposes, and is pre-loaded with the street maps for the USA and the US Coastal water charts as well.


Hi SD....! While I agree that in a strict sense the 478 is portable, it is however just about useless without a mount.

I have a Bike, Car, and boat and transfer the unit among all three. This week however, I forgot to bring the mount into my rental car and well.. trying to "balance" it on the dash doesn't work. Sitting it in the seat next to me works ok, but it's hardly convenient (or safe) to use it like that.

Dad and I chose the 76 for him because it brings "portable" to another level. We can just wear it on a lanyard or hang it, or toss it in a compartment. You just can't do that with the 478. It needs a place to sit that's near enough for you to be able to engage it and see it. The 76 can be viewed and engaged with one hand. Again, the 478 is a fantastic unit, you just need someplace to mount it / sit it / stick it.

craig


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> Hi SD....! While I agree that in a strict sense the 478 is portable, it is however just about useless without a mount.


Craig,

As I write this I am on a business trip, and have been using my Garmin GPSmap 478 without the mount.

I find that I can place the unit in the cover, or in the hard case for my sunglasses (Maui-Jim Kahuna), and it works well. If I use the front cover, a package of Starburst fruit-chews fits perfectly to hold the unit vertical. I learned that the sunglasses case, because it has a bottom that sticks to the dash (rubber or plastic), and holds the unit vertical, is an even better choice.

-Ed


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> Craig,
> 
> As I write this I am on a business trip, and have been using my Garmin GPSmap 478 without the mount.
> 
> ...


See? That's what great about Sailnet. Always a solution out there....!!  Thanks Ed! Actually I managed to wedge it between the dash guage panel and the dash glove box thingy. Worked ok! It only fell twice.

I'm gonna get some startbursts and head down to dad's boat today.. Maybe we can balance it on the tiller. Maybe we just have to chew them a bit first.. and stick the unit where we can see it!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*'You gonna eat that?*



craigtoo said:


> I'm gonna get some startbursts and head down to dad's boat today..


Is that a pack of Starburst in your pocket? Or, are you going sailing??


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

*Lowance iFinder H20*



JimsCAL said:


> I have a Lowrance iFinder H2O that cost about $140. A NauticPath card with charts for all the US coasts, Alaska, Hawaii, Great Lakes, and portions of the Caribbean is another $60 or so. A unit with a color screen is another $100 or so. I think that may be the lowest cost handheld with a complete set of charts.


Hi JimsCAL: Do you use the iFinder as a stand alone unit? I am searching for a handheld, but want to be able to connect it to my macBook using MacENC as well. I understand that Lowrance uses the NMEA 0183 protocol (Garmin doesn't) which is perfect. What cable do you use to load maps? Will an ordinary USB cable work? Can you charge batteries from a PC/Mac as well?
Thanks in advance for your assistance.
Regards
Bob


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not sure where you're getting your information from, but most of the Garmins mentioned in this thread are perfectly capable of working in NMEA 0183 mode.

I have used a USB-to-serial adapter to connect a GPSMap 76CS to a Mac many times. I've also used a similar setup to connect a GPSMap 276, which is the predecessor of the GPSMap 478, to a Mac.

As for the USB connection, it really depends on the software you're going to be using. Most of the GPS's, regardless of maker, use a proprietary protocol for their USB connection, as NMEA 0183 doesn't support USB as a connection method.



bobmcd said:


> Hi JimsCAL: Do you use the iFinder as a stand alone unit? I am searching for a handheld, but want to be able to connect it to my macBook using MacENC as well. I understand that Lowrance uses the NMEA 0183 protocol (Garmin doesn't) which is perfect. What cable do you use to load maps? Will an ordinary USB cable work? Can you charge batteries from a PC/Mac as well?
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.
> Regards
> Bob


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

*Correction re NMEA on Garmin*



sailingdog said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting your information from, but most of the Garmins mentioned in this thread are perfectly capable of working in NMEA 0183 mode.
> 
> I have used a USB-to-serial adapter to connect a GPSMap 76CS to a Mac many times. I've also used a similar setup to connect a GPSMap 276, which is the predecessor of the GPSMap 478, to a Mac.
> 
> As for the USB connection, it really depends on the software you're going to be using. Most of the GPS's, regardless of maker, use a proprietary protocol for their USB connection, as NMEA 0183 doesn't support USB as a connection method.


Pardon my slip! I am just getting my head around these various connections and protocols. I should have said that Garmin doesn't support NMEA 0183 over their USB cable, but apparently none of these units does. I have since looked at Magellan as well as Lowrance and they both have serial connections for transmitting GPS data. So to get real-time GPS data from the handheld to a Mac one needs the serial cable and a serial/USB adapter. I intend to connect to a macBook running MacENC so I just have to get used to the two cable connection.

I just had a good look at the Colorado at our local West Marine and it seems like a very nice device. Only the price puts me off. Magellan's handhelds also seem pretty good, but don't get much mention here. Any thoughts about them?

Thanks for calling me up on this matter as it helped to sort things out.
Regards
Bob


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, some programs can use the USB connection to get GPS data, since they are written to deal with the various proprietary protocols. With MacENC, you'd probably need the USB-serial adapter. That's what I use on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

bobmcd said:


> Hi JimsCAL: Do you use the iFinder as a stand alone unit? I am searching for a handheld, but want to be able to connect it to my macBook using MacENC as well. I understand that Lowrance uses the NMEA 0183 protocol (Garmin doesn't) which is perfect. What cable do you use to load maps? Will an ordinary USB cable work? Can you charge batteries from a PC/Mac as well?
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.
> Regards
> Bob


I use the iFinder as a standalone unit. I have never loaded maps with a cable, but a data cable is available as an option. The iFinder has a SD memory card slot, so that's the easy way to get maps in - just put in a Lowrance or Navionics card with the charts you need. The unit came with a cigarette lighter power cable and that's what I use to power it. The batteries are two standard AAs, so you can either use alkalines or rechargable NiMHs. No charger is built into the unit however.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IMHO, if you have to use AA batteries in a handheld... get either NiMH batteries for the rechargeables or use the slightly more expensive Lithium AA batteries. For emergency use, keep a couple of sets of Lithium AA batteries 
in a vacuum-sealed pack or ziplock bag. The Lithium AA batteries have about four times the normal life of alkalines and a ten-year shelf life.


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone have experience with Magellan handheld GPS units? I have been looking at the new(ish) Triton line and the 1500 looks pretty good. Nice screen that is activated by touch. Not so sure about their after-sales service though as I have seen several negative comments on Amazon. Also curious about their marine charts. Any thoughts?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> Is that a pack of Starburst in your pocket? Or, are you going sailing??


BBahahahaa!  

Well... I went sailing today... with the 76C (Still waiting on my Genoa but sailing under a main is better than not sailing at all...)

The 76 did well. Felt very similar to my 478C. I will need to mount it on some starbursts....heh

There was only one option that I really liked on my 478 that I couldn't figure out on the 76. That's the "Pointer Line" as I call it. It projects your course out infront of you as a black line. It's just a feature I enjoyed on the 478 (which I don't have with me right now) that I couldn't get the 76 to do... I tried to read the manual.. but as usual I got distracted about 30 times and never made it to page 2.

Overall? Thumbs up on the 76.

craig


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> IMHO, if you have to use AA batteries in a handheld... get either NiMH batteries for the rechargeables or use the slightly more expensive Lithium AA batteries. For emergency use, keep a couple of sets of Lithium AA batteries
> in a vacuum-sealed pack or ziplock bag. The Lithium AA batteries have about four times the normal life of alkalines and a ten-year shelf life.


Another data point for the 76. You decide if it's a plus or a minus.

The AA batteries (Regular Duracells) lasted about 18 hours (usage hours)before I saw the battery indicator at about 20%. (Probably only a few hours left....)

We were pretty cheap with the backlight.

Craig


----------



## Doodles (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone have any experience/comments regarding the new Garmin "Oregon" handheld? Seems like it has some advantages over the 76c and the "Colorado", and the price seems right considering the charts it comes with.

Amazon.com: Garmin Oregon 400c 3-Inch Touchscreen Handheld GPS Unit with BlueChart g2 Coastal Charts: Electronics


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of touch screen devices for navigation equipment.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

JimsCAL said:


> I have a Lowrance iFinder H2O that cost about $140. A NauticPath card with charts for all the US coasts, Alaska, Hawaii, Great Lakes, and portions of the Caribbean is another $60 or so. A unit with a color screen is another $100 or so. I think that may be the lowest cost handheld with a complete set of charts.


I have a hard mounted Lowrance GPS with the Nauticpath card and find the charting adequate for my needs. When I bought the unit, I thought I would go with the Navionics charts, but the Nauticpath chip was free with the unit so I tried it before ordering the Navionics chart. Though the extra's of the Navionics are enticing, I can't rationalize the extra expense after using the Nauticpath which does cover the whole US coast and Caribbean.

I do have to say I can't recommend Lowrance due to their flaky marketing. I just checked their website and they have discontinued the unit I have, along with the rest of the series which is not unexpected. What I do find bothersome is they have no replacement product. It seems they have just left that market. What kind of idiotic company does that?

Several years ago Lowrance did the same thing in the aviation market. They came out with a very competitive line of handheld aviation GPS's, sold a bunch (one to me) then completely withdrew from the aviation market abandoning their customers who soon could no longer get chart updates rendering the $500+ unit near worthless on the used market. That experience soured me on Lowrance for years until this recent purchase which will be my last Lowrance product. I have my issues/complaints with Garmin, but they are back on top of my list after seeing that Lowrance is still in the habit of discontinuing products with no new product to take its place. At least we have charts available for the marine unit from a 3rd party.


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an Oregon and have been very pleased with it - purchased the 400c, preloaded with all US coastal charts and then purchased the additional "chip" for US inland lakes. Garmin just released updated softward last week that adds a specific button for MOB along with some other features... Additional feature for the marine units is an anchor alarm.

The touchscreen is very intuitive and easy to use and the display is great to use day or night. I used the "bicycle" mount for my edson pedestal guard and it attaches easily in a fixed position. Definitely recommend the lithium batteries. Best price I found was via Amazon - currently at $360 (a rebate is currently in effect).


----------



## Doodles (Mar 7, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> I'm not a big fan of touch screen devices for navigation equipment.


Could you elaborate of why? I imagine using them with gloves could be a problem, but maybe no worse than small buttons. Just curious.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I find that touch screens are more finicky under many conditions, and with certain people... buttons and such work far more reliably, especially when you start adding things like gloves, water, etc to the mix. Touch screens work on much same principle as the touchpad on a computer...and many people dislike them for the same reasons.


Doodles said:


> Could you elaborate of why? I imagine using them with gloves could be a problem, but maybe no worse than small buttons. Just curious.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Coastco has the Garmin Colorado 300 for about $250. No preloaded maps, but memory for maps that can be purchased from Garmin.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

As a new Colorado user I honestly cannot recommend it. It has the worst interface of all Garmin units I had (and I had Garmins going back more than 8 years, with a short break of a Magellan handheld). Poor drawing, terrible sunlight performance (very very dark even at highest backlight setting, you will have to go down below to see anything), weird and not user friendly interface (and I am a computer guy, using many operating system and devices at one time so I am hard to annoy with a weird interface), nonintuitive controls etc. It is overengineered in my opinion. Useless bells and whistles while core functionality suffers. All in all I think there must be better handhelds out there - even old Garmins would be better.

I am calling Defender on Monday and if they'll take it back - back it goes.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got the Oregon... in a nutshell, I love it and use it all the time. We got a RAM mount for it which I put right by my head in the v-berth. Set the anchor alarm, pop it in its mount, and turn on tracking. If you're over the black lines, you've been there before, so you know you're not dragging. In addition, if you go to the Bahamas, the Garmin's have the Explorer charts loaded in them.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

midlifesailor said:


> I do have to say I can't recommend Lowrance due to their flaky marketing. I just checked their website and they have discontinued the unit I have, along with the rest of the series which is not unexpected. What I do find bothersome is they have no replacement product. It seems they have just left that market. What kind of idiotic company does that?


While it may not be shown well on their website, Lowrance replaced all the larger hard-wired GPS units with their new HDS Series. The HDS Series includes screens from 5 inches to 10 inches. In addition to supporting their own chart products (NauticPath etc.) and Navionics charts, they also have something new they are calling Insight cartography on some units. See page 269 in the 2009 Defender catalog.


----------



## arjand (Mar 9, 2009)

Very curious about your experience with the 400c. The reviews on west marine are very mixed with quite some complains about a very short battery life and the unit just stops working.... Any commentes on that?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, the unit is still working and we've used it almost every day for the past 6 months as our anchor alarm and as a backup to our chartplotter (I've even been using it as a primary for hairy spots in the Bahamas since it has the Explorer charts built in). As long as you use lithium's, the battery life isn't horrible, but isn't too long. I keep mine plugged into 12v power most of the time. I have to say that I'm very impressed and am very happy with my purchase. There are a few things that would be nice upgrades - for example, actually marking the spot you drop your anchor when you turn the anchor alarm on - but it's a great little unit.


----------

